# Mousse Pics, By Request



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

A couple people have requested more pictures of Mousse, my 20 month old Male Chocolate Dane... and I keep putting it off because, well... he is tough to get pictures of. Hen I call his name, he can't just look at me, he must come be up close and personal and that makes it hard to capture pictures, but I got some today!!

here's the thumbnails: click to make bigger.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

eace:  AWWWWWWWWWWW Him is SOOO handsome!!!:biggrin:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks like he made himself at home pretty quick. I assume you have 7 loveseats so all the pups can have their own like Mousse does!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

chowder said:


> Looks like he made himself at home pretty quick. I assume you have 7 loveseats so all the pups can have their own like Mousse does!


Wellllll.. I hate to admit that I bought one at a yard sale yesterday, just for the dogs.... and between upstairs and downstairs, I have 4 loveseats, 2 couches, and a big oversized chair (a.k.a. Annie's throne...) so... pretty much! LOL!

And yes, he's made himself right at home. He's just such a damn GOOD boy. I could not have asked for a boy with a better disposition. He's a keeper, for sure!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

SO cute! Er, handsome, I mean. (but really cute too:wink I just love his coloring! I almost need to shield my eyes from the glare!

I remember when I used to think Annie was a big girl..... :becky:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> SO cute! Er, handsome, I mean. (but really cute too:wink I just love his coloring! I almost need to shield my eyes from the glare!
> 
> I remember when I used to think Annie was a big girl..... :becky:


Annie IS a big girl!! 
At least... she thinks so... 









see... right back there... a big bad Annie!









I honestly just can't believe his huge Braxton is. He's almost 5 months old already.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

He is such a good looking boy! He is gonna have some pretty babies when the time is right! :0)


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks like he outweighs the loveseat by a good 50lb :wink:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG. I want a Mousse! He is just so freaking gorgeous. I've gotta give him my vote for most handsome Dane ever.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wow. love the one on the couch....where do you guys sit? floor? 

i have two small dogs, as you know, linsey...and WE barely have room on the couch LOL

you could have 700 sq feet or a million and they are right there, aren't they


----------



## Tamara (Jul 17, 2011)

What a handsome boy. I've seen a couple of chocolate danes but not very often. They sure are striking.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

he is beautiful! Love the pictures, he looks like a complete sweetheart!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

My computer kicked me off before I could click Reply. However, I think that I remember every word as I feel the same way.
OK, I have made up my mind that I will NOT have anymore dogs after these! Then tonight y'all go posting photos of these beautiful young dogs.
Moussie is a Gorgeous Hunk and I also love the photo of them all playing. My house used to be like that. <sigh>


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for posting more pictures of Mousse!
He has stolen my heart!


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

i just love getting to see pics of DFC's resident Danes! Mousse is gorgeous and i love seeing your pack playing together :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Handsome man! I'm so glad that you are in love with him...he's such a sweet boy! I can tell that he loves it there with you and the gang. He looks to be in really really good body condition too!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

DaneMama said:


> Handsome man! I'm so glad that you are in love with him...he's such a sweet boy! I can tell that he loves it there with you and the gang. He looks to be in really really good body condition too!


Thanks!!
He looks really good. I think 145 is his magic number. :tongue:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to see him in a few months.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

They are an extremely good looking bunch of dogs  absolutely stunning


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

DoglovingSenior said:


> My computer kicked me off before I could click Reply. However, I think that I remember every word as I feel the same way.
> OK, I have made up my mind that I will NOT have anymore dogs after these! Then tonight y'all go posting photos of these beautiful young dogs.
> Moussie is a Gorgeous Hunk and I also love the photo of them all playing. My house used to be like that. <sigh>


it IS an addiction.


----------

